# Pioneer VSX-S300 and WD TV Live Hub



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi all!

Just got my brand new Pioneer VSX-S300 amplifier. It works like a clock with my DVD and BluRay players, DVBS-settop box and all - except my trusted "old" WD TV Live Hub. The only possible connection is by HDMI.

Could these two gadgets really be incompatible? Whoa! Even my wife and I ....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very likely a handshake issue, You would probably be best running it to the display directly.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

OK, I'll do that and hope the Pioneer does not refuse to accept the audio thru the S/PDIF connection.

Thanks for your quick reply, Tony.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It should have no issues with sending audio via Spdif.


----------



## strudelbaum (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, works just fine.


----------

